# Bad Fuel Pump or Spark Plug Gap?



## laynemoore (Feb 6, 2018)

Hey everyone. For the past month or so I have been having some issues with my 12 Cruze witht the 1.4 and 6MT. It seems to hesitate/studder when under acceleration. It happens for a couple seconds and then goes away. It usually only happens when going up hill which is why I thought maybe a fuel pump but today it happened on flat ground when I went to pass someone. I have also noticed a decrease in my MPG, I used to get 600 from a tank but now I am getting 500. I dont know if that has to do with my issues or just the winter blend fuel? 

I recently changed out my plugs because I saw that it was common for this issue to happen due to spark plug gap. I gapped them at .028 but I later read that maybe .023 is the money spot. 

Anyway, any help would be greatly appreciated because its gotten to the point where I need to figure it out! 

Thanks


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I don't know how accurate it is. But if y ou get an obd2 adapter bluetooth. They're cheap. Torque app is free. It has fuel pressure. 

Again. I don't know how accurate it is. I'm not using it these days but if memory serves. I think pressure was 56 psi. Someone else using it might know for sure.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Pull the ignition rail and ensure all the coils are centered and loose in the boots. Then carefully put the rail back on, pressing straight down. We've had members get a coil jammed during reassembly and their car then ran like crap.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Are you using a Top Tier Gasoline as directed by the owners manual?


----------



## gurroana (Aug 22, 2020)

laynemoore said:


> Hey everyone. For the past month or so I have been having some issues with my 12 Cruze witht the 1.4 and 6MT. It seems to hesitate/studder when under acceleration. It happens for a couple seconds and then goes away. It usually only happens when going up hill which is why I thought maybe a fuel pump but today it happened on flat ground when I went to pass someone. I have also noticed a decrease in my MPG, I used to get 600 from a tank but now I am getting 500. I dont know if that has to do with my issues or just the winter blend fuel?
> 
> I recently changed out my plugs because I saw that it was common for this issue to happen due to spark plug gap. I gapped them at .028 but I later read that maybe .023 is the money spot.
> 
> ...


Did you find the problem?
my 2013 Cruze would do the same before it died. I was told in this forum that it was the battery and it wasn't, so basically I wasted $200 for nothing. My car cranks but it won't start and I am extremely desperate to know what it could be.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

gurroana said:


> I was told in this forum that it was the battery and it wasn't, so basically I wasted $200 for nothing.


We aren’t a group of paid mechanics giving advice. We aren’t able to inspect the car in person. We attempt to help, you could always, you know, take it to a mechanic and pay for a diagnosis instead of “wasting” your money. Also if you spent $200 on a battery, you got taken.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

gurroana said:


> Did you find the problem?
> my 2013 Cruze would do the same before it died. I was told in this forum that it was the battery and it wasn't, so basically I wasted $200 for nothing. My car cranks but it won't start and I am extremely desperate to know what it could be.


The cheap first try fix is to pull the plugs, regap them and do as Obermd says above. If you have a stock 1.4 (1.8 also I think) gap your plugs at .028


----------

